# Has anyone ever been a part of a leaseshare?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello board, 

I am looking for anyone who has ever been a part of a leaseshare program. Good, bad?

Thanks for any and all input..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have not been part of a timeshare but investigated the program from the owner prospective. I think it is actually a great program and when you consider the boat dollars we spend and how little most of us use our boats this works out pretty good. 
The program I looked at used Hunter 32''s. 
My concerns were two fold: I am in the Midwest so the season is much shorter than the Texas projections used in there sales tools. I also felt that the boat was not large enough. I have done a business plan using larger Catalina''s or Jeanneau and going after the more experienced sailors. Chicago has such a program and seems to be doing well. For a $5000.00 a year investment , no maintenance time invested I think it would sell pretty easily. Just think going to the boat to sail and not work....I do spend more weekends working on my boat than sailing it. 

I had four people interested before my present business took a dump and began eating up all my cash and leisure time...... I think if you had a 7 or 8 month season it is a slam dunk in my opinion.

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was part of a lease share in NY,NJ area on a new 38'' Benateau. It worked great because the owner knew how to put it together and had a interactive website and ran it as a sailor who was a businessman, not the reverse.He now has his third boat.My group is part of 7 who lease the boat. There are 3 others and myself who all go out together.


----------



## stevencr (Apr 2, 2004)

I''ve been a member of the Sailtime organization in Texas for 2 years and am very happy with the arrangement. I have all the fun while someone else deals with all the maintenance and work. No fueling, pump-outs, routine maintenance etc.

The web-based scheduling system is very organized and fair and allows unlimited short-term/last minute use.

This program also allows you to use other Sailtime boats around the world. I''ve sailed NY, SF and San Diego!
We currently have the new Hunter 33 but I''ve sailed on the Hunter 36 at other bases.

Steve


----------



## myknjul (May 28, 2008)

This is our first year with Sailtime in Baltimore and find it works pretty well for us. We both still have very active careers and don't have enough free time to warrant the considerable costs of ownership. As we get closer to retirement, ownership will make more sense but for the present, I prefer to let someone else pay the taxes, marina fees, fuel, maintenance and unexpected repairs.


----------

